# family move to Abu Dhabi



## maichichi

Hi,

Our family of four will be moving to Abu Dhabi in August and will likely be shipping a container with 300 cu feet of our household goods and a small car.

My question is:

Any idea about import taxes, etc.--especially on the car? 

I will be working for the Education Council, so will be an employee of the UAE government on a work visa, if that helps.

Thanks!

p.s. we will be going into a 3 bedroom unfurnished apartment. . .does "unfurnished" in abu dhabi mean we will need to provide our own fridge, stove, and oven (as we did in Japan), or will the apartment likely include that (as in the U.S.)?


----------



## JEB123

maichichi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our family of four will be moving to Abu Dhabi in August and will likely be shipping a container with 300 cu feet of our household goods and a small car.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Any idea about import taxes, etc.--especially on the car?
> 
> I will be working for the Education Council, so will be an employee of the UAE government on a work visa, if that helps.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> p.s. we will be going into a 3 bedroom unfurnished apartment. . .does "unfurnished" in abu dhabi mean we will need to provide our own fridge, stove, and oven (as we did in Japan), or will the apartment likely include that (as in the U.S.)?



Hi - we've been here five months - when we were looking at property unfurnished meant totally unfurnished - we had to buy all kitchen appliances (cooker washing machine, fridge/freezer/dishwasher). We ever had to buy curtain tracks as none of the places had curtain tracks. There is a website called Dubai Property Real Estate for Buy, Sale, Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai where expats sell everything from cars to kitchen appliances to sports gear - you can get some bargains on there if you don't want to buy appliances new, but we found appliances quite cheap here and everything was delivered the next day.

We imported a motorbike and had to pay 5% of the insured value, but not sure about importing a car. For our household stuff we didn't have to pay anything other than AED250 for it to be examined by customs (although they didn't open anything which was bizarre).


----------



## kindergartencop

*Ed council job*



maichichi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our family of four will be moving to Abu Dhabi in August and will likely be shipping a container with 300 cu feet of our household goods and a small car.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Any idea about import taxes, etc.--especially on the car?
> 
> I will be working for the Education Council, so will be an employee of the UAE government on a work visa, if that helps.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> p.s. we will be going into a 3 bedroom unfurnished apartment. . .does "unfurnished" in abu dhabi mean we will need to provide our own fridge, stove, and oven (as we did in Japan), or will the apartment likely include that (as in the U.S.)?


Hiya

I think we are going over on the same basis as you??? me teaching and get a 3 bed apartment with it. could be furnished but may be not. I think it'll be a bit of a nightmare if there is absolutely nothing! I really really, hope they can tell us more before we can go!

i"ve looked into taking a car and they said it is absolutely pointless taking a small one anything under 2000cc. The engines cant cope with the heat.

Are you on facebook? if so send me a personal message through forum and i can hook up with you and your family. My husband and 2 boys are going with me. We are British. :gossip:


----------



## Madam Mim

kindergartencop said:


> Hiya
> 
> I think we are going over on the same basis as you??? me teaching and get a 3 bed apartment with it. could be furnished but may be not. I think it'll be a bit of a nightmare if there is absolutely nothing! I really really, hope they can tell us more before we can go!
> 
> i"ve looked into taking a car and they said it is absolutely pointless taking a small one anything under 2000cc. The engines cant cope with the heat.
> 
> Are you on facebook? if so send me a personal message through forum and i can hook up with you and your family. My husband and 2 boys are going with me. We are British. :gossip:


You definitely don't want to take a car from the UK - they are so much cheaper in Dubai and yes the engine would not cope - has to be Middle East specification. Also car would be left hand drive - in Dubai it is right hand drive


----------

